# barrel magna porting



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Anybody know who does this? I picked up a .300wsm that has this done an would love to know who did the work!I am highly impressed with reduced felt recoil an there was no compracy of the accuracy either!!


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Pics


----------

